
Mozilla Leadership Changes - cleverjake
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2014/03/24/mozilla-leadership-changes/
======
llamataboot
I think that people in tech should obviously be able to support whatever
political causes they want, but I would bet that Mozilla will have a harder
time recruiting LGBTQ employees with a public homophobe as their CEO, and I
think it behooves anyone with such a high position in a company to realize
that their personal stands still reflect on their company (even if the company
culture is actually fine and Mozilla does a good job protecting their LGBTQ
employees from discrimination).

------
sehr
Links to blog posts are broken at the bottom of the page.

Mitchell Baker's post - [https://blog.lizardwrangler.com/2014/03/24/a-return-
to-found...](https://blog.lizardwrangler.com/2014/03/24/a-return-to-founders-
as-mozilla-moves-forward/)

Brendan Eich's post - [https://brendaneich.com/2014/03/mozilla-
news/](https://brendaneich.com/2014/03/mozilla-news/)

------
afhsfsfdsss88
Wishlist:

-Cease copying Chrome's UI

-Comprehensive Bug / Security review focus cycle

-Slightly slower release schedule[achieved in part by the previous item]

~~~
__alexs
-Don't donate any more money to anti-gay laws.

~~~
yeukhon
Mozilla does not do this. Individual has the freedom to pursue their political
belief just as anyone can choose to work for and not work for someone you do
not agree with. Just as you can vote for a President who is in favor of X
solution X instead of solution Y. An open web means exactly that: everyone can
participate. And by that we don't mean everyone has to agree on everything.

~~~
__alexs
They don't have to agree on everything but I certainly wish they'd agree not
to try and ruin each others lives.

~~~
mjn
On the scale of techies trying to ruin people's lives, I'd put the level of
these donations pretty low down the list of concerns myself, even if I don't
love them (Peter Thiel's right-wing donations worry me more, for example,
because they are much, much larger).

~~~
alexqgb
I don't mind money going towards Libertarian asshattery because frankly, I'm
happy to see it crash and burn as publicly and spectacularly as possible.

Or not. In which case I'm prepared to change my views. But I'm not prepared to
change my view about the 14th Amendment and the wisdom and decency of assuring
basic legal equality for everyone. To my mind, that is an entirely settled
issue. I'd no more go back on that than I'd tolerate a return to slavery
(which, let's not forget, is the horrible error that necessitated the 14th in
the first place).

~~~
mjn
You are happy to implicated in some bullshit libertarian experiment to see if
it crashes and burns, harming many people, but are offended about being
implicated in some bullshit Christian experiment to see if it crashes and
burns, harming many people? To me, the collateral damage of Christian fuckery
and libertarian fuckery are roughly comparable.

But in any case, Thiel gives money not only to candidates of the Libertarian
Party, but also (in fact, mainly) to the regular, anti-gay GOP. It could be
that he hates gays. It could be that he doesn't, but just considers funding
anti-gay propaganda to be acceptable collateral damage in a quest to promote
the Republican Party's other positions. Either way, he's a _much_ bigger
problem in my mind than some small fry giving 4-figure amounts to them,
because he's giving 6-figure amounts to the bigots, which they can use to
promote bigotry.

------
Pacabel
I think that the "very successful launches of Firefox OS" claim is odd.

While justifying it with the "15 countries with 4 operators and 4 device
manufacturers"-style claims may sound good, in practice we don't really see
much serious adoption.

It isn't even really competing with Microsoft's or BlackBerry's offerings at
this point, and even they are significantly far behind Android and iOS when it
comes to market share.

If Firefox OS were actively competing against Android and iOS, I could see it
being called a "success". But at this point it's, at best, the fifth-place
player, and realistically it's further down the list than that. There isn't
much to indicate that it'll get much uptake, either. So all in all, that's not
really impressive, I'm afraid to say. It surely should not be described as
"successful".

